# Salt in turtle tanks



## morgs202 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all, I have a young broadshelled river turtle in a tank with some small archer fish and purple spotted gudgeons. The fish have of late come down with a nasty looking bacterial infection which I know can be well treated with salt. Question is, how will this affect my turtle? thanx heaps in advance


----------



## obsessive (Apr 28, 2009)

if you add 50 grams per 10L of water you should be fine, it will even help reduce the chances of your expansa getting skin infections. Never add salt to an aquarium containing a turtle that predominantly breaths via the cloaca.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanx heaps mate. Cloacal breathers are all like, emyduras and the such right?


----------



## obsessive (Apr 30, 2009)

Turtles like the Fitzroy River Turtle and the Mary River Turtle breath via the cloaca. Emyura species do not breath this way.


----------



## jay76 (May 4, 2009)

I add salt to all my turtle tanks one level teaspoon per 50L but you can use up too one teaspoon to 20L


----------

